
Show HN: HN Theater – The Best Talks and Videos of Hacker News - yaj54
https://yahnd.com/theater/
======
yaj54
Hi all,

This is a project I’ve been working on that extracts references to talks and
videos in the stories and comments of Hacker News. I’ve extracted about
207,000 references to 95,000 unique(ish) videos. The videos are then scored
using aggregations on story points and comment popularity and sentiment.
Rankings are produced for the last week, month, year, and all time. This is
all being updated fairly continuously using the Hacker News Firebase API.

All 95,000 videos are full-text indexed on their titles and descriptions.
Matching search results are ranked by their all-time score.

Some fun searches:

[https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Rich+Hickey](https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Rich+Hickey)

[https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Bret+Victor](https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Bret+Victor)

[https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=SpaceX](https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=SpaceX)

[https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Python](https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Python)

[https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Javascript](https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Javascript)

[https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Clojure](https://yahnd.com/theater/search/?q=Clojure)

Also, email digests are available to subscribe to the regularly updated
rankings.

[https://yahnd.com/theater/digests/subscribe/](https://yahnd.com/theater/digests/subscribe/)

Enjoy — feedback welcomed.

